# Tranfer from US bank & Convert 8k dollars to Euro



## Artois (21 Jun 2009)

My sister requires some advice on the cheapest way to send 8k US dollar from her US Chase bank account to her account in Ulster Bank or ESB. She is presently in New York and as a student she would like to get the best rate.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (21 Jun 2009)

better off doing it bank to bank.or online banking.tell her to get her ulsterbank iban and bic code and do it that way.takes about 5 days rather thank taking it in cash and bringing it home.


----------



## mooney76 (22 Jun 2009)

US banks will charge up to 40usd and the exchange rate will be ridiculous. ask them how much euro she will get, then try currency.ie, they do us to irish transfers


----------



## sustanon (22 Jun 2009)

I transferred $400 to Ireland the other week, charge was $45 and the rate was $1.47 to the Euro, I believe it was about $0.08 more than the rate on www.xe.com for the day. All I asked for was an international money wire, needed drivers licence, took 5 days to show up in my Dublin account.

painful I know....


----------



## ccraig (22 Jun 2009)

US banks conversion rates are nasty and their transfer fees are notoriously high.
Compare before doing anything, get their rate etc and compare with transfermate.com, they do chase to ireland in 24 hours


----------



## ccraig (22 Jun 2009)

us banks are notorious for terrible rates.
Get their rate and then contact transfermate.com , they do chase to ireland in 24 hours and would be cheaper


----------

